
Cartoon: IE6 RIP - vladocar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/cartoon_weve_sent_ie6_to_live_on_a_nice_farm.php
======
romland
I guess this is the dilemma with the big fuss the other day
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1103339>).

When I see something from readwriteweb.com now I think the submitter has been
"bought" to submit the story. I'm not sure who or what to blame or whether
this is a good reaction.

Bottom line is, the biggest loser here is definitely readwriteweb.com since I
basically thought less of the article in question without looking at it.

Either way, the fact that Google is (partially) killing support for IE6 has
made its rounds on HN before, so news-worthiness of it is so-so.

------
bjelkeman-again
IE6 is a long way from dead if I look at our web site stats for January. 17%
for IE6 and 17% for IE8. Firefox total at 28% and IE7 at 20%. So there is
quite some ways to go for us at least.

~~~
olliesaunders
Google's announcement is relatively recent and hasn't come into effect yet.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Indeed. Unfortunately for us I think that our users aren't that heavy users of
anything more advanced at Google, but only time will tell I think.

